# My baby girl turned 1!!



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Today jasmine turned 1!!! We celebrated ??


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Jasmine! I like photo 3 the best! Looks like she's wearing a pink bra


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Indeed you did celebrate.... Happy Birthday Jasmine!


----------



## Jasmine5 (Jun 19, 2015)

Haha wearing a bra no... Eating all mine... Yes lol she is SUCH a cheer. A million toys and she picks my bras lol


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday Jasmine!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 1st Birthday beautiful girl!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the photos, happy birthday to Jasmine and many more


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Jasmine. Love the sailor suit on her brothe??. They both look very dashing.You guys did celebrate!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Happy Belated Birthday, Jasmine  

Great pics!


----------

